# Fruit Juicers / Citrus Juicers



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking to get something for making nice healthy juice. Sick of the supermarket shite, want to ensure I'm getting my "5 portions" per day...

not looking to break the bank, but want something that can be used a few times a week (maybe even daily) to juice mainly citrus stuff (grapefruit and orange) but versatile enough to allow me to broaden my juice horizons as well.....

Any recommendations?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Saw the Jack Lalanne Power Juicer advertised on a TV shopping channel ( never watch it usually I just couldn't find the remote control, honest)

It looks fantastic, costs Â£126.80 inc P&P and can be ordered on 0808 177 7722. ( see I even kept the number)

How about you buy one,check it out and if it's any good I'll buy one too. 

Lisa


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Chalfonts? 

Fresh juice in Goa (pineapple, orange, mango, watermelon, tomato) is about 20rps (70=Â£1) bargain. 

Where are you going? I know the place quite well (5 times in 5 years)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Lisa, Might just do that. Though whether or not my opinions are valid is a moot point 

Gary - no mate, nowt wrong with me..... but as much as I love fruit juice, I can't actually stand eating fruit, except grapefruit - and even that gets annoying. When hungover, I crave fresh juice....

Will be drinking as much juice as I can pack in when in Goa. Yum.....

Going to Baga - if you've any tips for places to visit or not to visit, or any other stuff, be glad to hear it. Leaving a week tomorrow.... *drool*


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Bought a Breville one in Silver from Debenhams at Xmas for about Â£90 I think.
It was recommended by that annoying little Chef bloke - Antony Worall someone!
It's the Nuts and is easy to clean.

Trouble is that it always comes out at parties when pissed and the drinks are normally disgusting. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Trouble is that it always comes out at parties when pissed and the drinks are normally disgusting. ;D


Oh I don't know - I often crave a courgette, swede, mushroom, vodka and creme de menthe smoothy late at when I'm off my face.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - this I find soooooooooooooooo funny - 1st we had SodaStream - then Toastie Makers - Bread Makers - Ice Cream Makers - etc - etc - whats the fad for next year???


----------



## sasamantha (Feb 26, 2020)

Breville or Cuisinart. I'm tired of going to the local juice shop every morning to drink juice. I can go to the store to buy fruit / vegetables and do it myself. We always add barley berries, but a little ginger juice sounds like a good idea. Breville is definitely a lazy fruit juicer/squeeze, well made and easy to clean after use. Every morning, the first thing I do when I go to work is take out the juicer and mix the carrots, apples and ginger together. Then, start a wonderful day!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sasamantha said:


> Breville or Cuisinart. I'm tired of going to the local juice shop every morning to drink juice. I can go to the store to buy fruit / vegetables and do it myself. We always add barley berries, but a little ginger juice sounds like a good idea. Breville is definitely a lazy fruit juicer/squeeze, well made and easy to clean after use. Every morning, the first thing I do when I go to work is take out the juicer and mix the carrots, apples and ginger together. Then, start a wonderful day!


hi, 3 posts & 3 links :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Holy thread resurrection. Some characters from the past there


----------

